# Rc12l4



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

i was wondering i can i still use my rc12L4 and be competive in 1/12th scale ? i been out of the racing for about 5 years now and was wondering if i can still use this chassis and be able to use brushless and lipo? im not for sure but want to know because that will be one less extra thing i got to buy 

thanks for any help


----------

